# gli aggettivi



## Many-

Per favore, vorrei sapere come si fa l'uso degli aggettivi: grande/buono/nessuno.

Per esempio: grand medico o grande medico?
grand'uomo? grande scienziato?

Buon medico? Buon'uomo? Buono scienziato?

Nessun medico? Nessun'uomo? Nessuno scienziato?

Graziee...


----------



## irene.acler

Many- said:


> Per favore, vorrei sapere come si fa l'uso degli aggettivi: grande/buono/nessuno.
> 
> Per esempio: grand medico o grande medico?
> grand'uomo? grande scienziato?
> 
> Buon medico? Buon'uomo? Buono scienziato?
> 
> Nessun medico? Nessun'uomo? Nessuno scienziato?
> 
> Graziee...



Generalmente si apocopa (ovvero cade la vocale a fine di parola) l'aggettivo grande/buono/nessuno quando il sostantivo che segue inizia per vocale ed è maschile:
grand'uomo
buon uomo
nessun uomo

Nota che con _buon _e _nessun _non va l'apostrofo, mentre con _grand _si. 
Nota anche che questo succede al singolare, ma al plurale si dirà:
grandi uomini
uomini buoni
(nessun uomo non va al plurale)!

Però come hai già segnalato tu, si dice "un buon medico" e non "un buono medico", "un buon professore, un buon cantante....", nonostante il sostantivo inizi con consonante. Quindi capiamo che questi aggettivi si usano sempre apocopati se precedono il sostantivo, mentre se lo seguono vanno nella forma normale:
un uomo buono
un bambino buono
un albero grande 
una casa grande.

Non si dice nessuno scienziato o buono scienziato come hai scritto sopra: si dirà
nessun scienziato
un buon scienziato o uno scienziato buono...

Spero di aver risolto un pò i tuoi dubbi!
ciao!


----------



## Many-

Ti ringrazio tantissimo!
Grazie!!!!!


----------



## irene.acler

Figurati! E' un piacere!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Many. Per quanto riguarda 'grande' puoi dare anche un'occhiata a quest'altro thread.


----------



## Many-

Ah, grazie mille!!!


----------



## Many-

E quando è femminile?
Per esempio, buona donna? buona spiaggia? Buon amica?
Plurale: Buone donne? Buone spiaggie? Buone amiche?
Ah, e solo un'altra cosa...
Grande scienziato? o Grand scienziato? 
Grande medico? Grandi medici?
Nessun medico? o Nessuno medico?


----------



## Jana337

Many- said:


> E quando è femminile?
> Per esempio, buona donna? buona spiaggia? Buon amica ? buon'amica
> Plurale: Buone donne? Buone spiaggie? Buone amiche?
> Ah, e solo un'altra cosa...
> Grande scienziato? o Grand scienziato ?
> Grande medico? Grandi medici?
> Nessun medico? o Nessuno medico ?


Guarda questo. 

Jana


----------



## Many-

Grazie mille!!!!!!


----------



## pizzi

Per esempio, buona donna? (ha un senso dispregiativo)  buona spiaggia Buona amica
Plurale: Buone donne? (c.s.) Buone spiaggie Buone amiche

Grande scienziato
Grande medico Grandi medici
Nessun medico


----------



## claudine2006

Many- said:


> Per favore, vorrei sapere come usano gli aggettivi: grande/buono/nessuno.
> 
> Per esempio: grand medico o grande medico?
> grand'uomo? grande scienziato?
> 
> Buon medico? Buon'uomo? Buono scienziato?
> 
> Nessun medico? Nessun'uomo? Nessuno scienziato?
> 
> Graziee...


Grande medico /gran medico Grand'uomo Grande scienziato
Buon medico Buon uomo Buono scienziato
Nessun medico Nessun uomo Nessuno scienziato


Attenzione, perchè la posizione dell'aggettivo cambia il significato dell'espressione:
Una donna buona = una donna di buon cuore
Una buona donna = una prostituta
Un grande uomo = un uomo di alta statura morale
Un uomo grande = un uomo robusto, alto


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Attenzione, perchè la posizione dell'aggettivo cambia il significato dell'espressione:
> Una donna buona = una donna di buon cuore
> Una buona donna = una prostituta
> Un grande uomo = un uomo di alta statura morale
> Un uomo grande = un uomo robusto, alto



Ho pensato che il significato cambi un po', non molto, ma, c'è un massiccio differenza tra "una donna di buon cuore" e "una prostituta" quando l'aggettivo è muovuto.

Molto a pensare a!


----------



## claudine2006

Alex_Murphy said:


> Pensavo che il significato cambiasse solo un po', non molto, ma, c'è una grande differenza tra "una donna di buon cuore" e "una prostituta" quando si cambia di posto all'aggettivo.
> 
> Molto a pensare a!


Muovuto 
Mosso


----------



## Jana337

> Molto a pensare a!


Dopo aver fatto una traduzione letterale all'inglese credo che Alex abbia voluto dire "questa cosa mi dà molto da pensare". 

Jana


----------



## Alxmrphi

Quello sembra giusto!


----------



## claudine2006

Jana337 said:


> Dopo aver fatto una traduzione letterale all'inglese credo che Alex abbia voluto dire "questa cosa mi dà molto da pensare".
> 
> Jana


Grazie, Jana. Ora capisco.


----------



## Dragoberto

Credo, ma vorrei conferma, che l'aggettivo BUONO si declina come l'articolo indeterminativo UN UNO UNA, pertanto si dice

un medico -> buon medico
un ombrello -> buon ombrello

così come BELLO si declina come l'articolo IL LO LA


----------

